# Possible food allergy, hypoallergenic food question



## Antoshka (May 25, 2016)

I do suspect my 4 month old chi has some allergy. She has itchy skin, ears and eyes. Her skin is clear, no yeast or bacterial infection in ears, so both time we have seen a vet he said to give it some time and that she's healthy. 
Yet I decided to switch her to Hypoallergenic food to exclude food allergies. 
When we got her she was on pro plan, so first week I fed her pro plan small breed puppy chicken and rice. Then I switched her to the mix of wellness small breed puppy (dry) and wellness CORE Grain Free Puppy Turkey, Chicken & Herring (canned). Since she had problems from the first day we got her (did contribute it to the bath the breeder gave to her the day we took her at first) I compared ingredients on pro plan and wellness and they have chicken, rice and fish oil in common.
So I will definitely exclude chicken and rice, but should I be concerned about fish oil? I do like Acana Singles Dog Food for the dry but it has herring oil in it.


----------



## mrsserena (Jan 21, 2016)

Fish oil is probably safe. The most common allergies for dogs are chicken and grains. My poor dog that was allergic to almost everything was OK with fish oil. Although that's a sample of one, so YMMV... 

Sent from my SM-P600 using Tapatalk


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

You can use coconut oil for the dry skin. It's ok if she licks it off, it's good for her. I would do a beef dogfood. Most dogs tolerate beef much better than other meats.


----------



## Antoshka (May 25, 2016)

woodard2009 said:


> I would do a beef dogfood. Most dogs tolerate beef much better than other meats.


Another thing she constantly had, since we got her were bully sticks, so beef is out for now as are the sticks, just to be safe. 

I do also have question about treats and chew for her. A few days ago I got her ziwipeak lamb treats and Himalayan dog chew. She didn't have lamb before and Pro plan that she had for the first week had no milk ingredients, while her symptoms started from the first day. Can I let her have those? Or should I keep everything down to one protein source?


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

If you don't get the itching under control first, you won't know if she is ok with lamb. I would try one source for about a week and see what happens.


----------



## LittleBeverly2015 (Jan 26, 2015)

My dog has the same allergies. I have been using coconut oil and benadryl, and I just switched her to Orijen Six Fish to see if it helps.


----------



## Antoshka (May 25, 2016)

How much coconut oil is ok to give her? She's about 4.5 pound, maybe a bit more. I was giving her about half of a teaspoon. She's definitely happy with this addition to a diet, she loves coconut oil more then any meat


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Antoshka said:


> How much coconut oil is ok to give her? She's about 4.5 pound, maybe a bit more. I was giving her about half of a teaspoon. She's definitely happy with this addition to a diet, she loves coconut oil more then any meat


If she's been doing ok with the 1/2 tsp, I'd continue with that. Rubbing her skin down to soothe and moisturize it helps with licking and dryness. She will lick herself, but that's ok. You don't want to give too much coconut oil as it may cause diarrhea. They do love the oil and it's good for them inside and out.


----------

